# travelling EA in a camper!



## Welshladlad (Aug 19, 2010)

travelling the east coast in march for a month in a motorhome with 3 friends. what type of budget are we looking at and where's best to start/finish etc????? ..help lol


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Welshladlad said:


> travelling the east coast in march for a month in a motorhome with 3 friends. what type of budget are we looking at and where's best to start/finish etc????? ..help lol


Depends on what size motorhome you might look at but for a reasonable size one for four, you're going to be looking at somewhere up around $200+/day depending on what type of deals are available and for fuel for say 400 km./day you would be looking at about another $70.
And then if you decide on a caravan park o/n., that's another $50.

What I'd suggest is that you get yourself a medium size rental car for say about $60/d and your fuel bill might be closer to $50 and being March there'll be no problems with accommodation in cabins, motels and older style pubs that would be less than $100/n for four.
You might to consider winging it a bit and if you want to try a motorhome on the cheap, look at doing a relocation or two.
Rental Relocations Australia New Zealand United States Canada - Hire Now at StandByCars and for a trip between capitals you can if PU and delivery dates allow get an extra three days at a discount rate and so can still have 4-6 days at a good price.
Welcome to Gday Pubs | G'day Pubs - Enjoy our Great Australian Pubs
A car will be an easier drive and as March can still be pretty warm, a cabin/motel/hotel will with airconditioning be much more comfortable of an evening.
It is also the height of the tropical wet season up north and so I'd not think of going too much further north than Brisbane and if you want to see the GBR you could do a days drive as far as Bundaberg or Agnes Water for Lady Musgrave Island | Great Barrier Reef Cruises |Scuba Diving and Snorkeling | Town of 1770 | Southern Great Barrier Reef or with saving some money on above ideas, a combo Fraser and Lady Elliot Islands would be a great trip.
Lady Elliot Island Great Barrier Reef - Official site , look under Bookings packaging.
But other than either of those I'd be heading south from Brisbane and see how you go getting all the way to Melbourne and then either a week for Tasmania or keep going around to Adelaide.
If you've not booked flights yet, you may save a few more bob by checking out Welcome to AirAsia.com, The World's Best Low-Cost Airline for Stansted to KL and they fly from KL to the Gold Coast, just south of Brisbane and also to Melbourne and it'll be easy enough to get from either Tassie or Adelaide back to Melbourne for a departure.
You ought to also consider giving yourself a few days break in KL on way back as well for some different culture.


----------



## Welshladlad (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks for all that wanderer its alot of help. do you know of anywhere we could buy a cheap camper or the average cost of buy and sell on campers available?? hearts are set on that idea!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Getting one for four is not going to be so cheap at all and what backpackers sometimes do is to buy an older commercial mini van and chuck a mattress and an esky in for food storage but really only good for two people or three at a real squeeze.
You can find adverts for sale posted in many backpacker hostels and you could pick up something reasonable for about $2000 - 3000 but you'll take a gamble for just 4 weeks for then you've got to be able to sell it again.
Trading Post - Online and Mobile Classifieds , Free Classifieds | Buy, Sell, Jobs, Property & More | Gumtree Sydney and Used Cars for Sale - Browse New & Used Cars - CarPoint Australia will give you an idea of what's available re secondhand vehicles and then there's Campervan Rental Australia, Camper Van Car Hire, Cheap Motorhome Rental, Backpacker Campervans & Car Sales in Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth, Cairns, Darwin, Australia but you're probably better off to just hire something, Jucy Juicy Australia Campervan Hire - Sydney,Brisbane, Cairns & Australia Wide , Cheap Campervan & Car Hire - Rent Motorhomes - Backpacker Campervan & Car Rentals and if you just google backpacker campervans you'll come across other companies like wicked campers and a few others, but you've only got seating for a maximum of three people and possibly just two in the Jucy.
You might want to consider buying an older car and taking a couple of tents to maximise your options.


----------

